# Flint Bottle Show Pick ups.



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

Picked up 25 bottles today. My Favorite being the rare Southern Michigan Brewery amber Blob Quart from small town of Manchester Michigan. Only got 1 hutch today, bummer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

Some more pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

More Pics. These embossed bottles are probably hard to read. The Vernors is a big quart size or probably more like 24-28 oz's. Has the 1906 Statement on front. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

The Coke is a 1923 Christmas Coke from Detroit. Found a 7up sign painted on side of Building on my way home from bottle show. Figured I'd post it with the 7 up bottle take. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 19, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 19, 2017)

The 1906 one is something very cool. I also like the Manchester bottle.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 19, 2017)

There's some real beauties there!  I love those amber quarts, wish we got bottles like that up this way.  I think Detroit has some of the nicest bottles in North America, especially considering those cobalt hutches.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice gets Leon, thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## truedigr (Mar 24, 2017)

That Veit & Rathmann from Grand Rapids is no slouch. I sold one a few years ago ( in excellent  condition ) for around 200 if I remember correctly. Would like to see an after shot if you do tumble that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah, I plan on Tumbling the Veit & Rathmann. I think it used to be tough, only seen a couple years ago but I wonder if there was a find of them? I've seen a few in past 6 months. LEON.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice stuff there. Love the Vernor's with the food & drug act stuff on it!


----------

